# New plow bottoming out



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

I just had a new 8' Western (poly) Pro Plow installed on my 2006 Silverado 2500hd. The mount has already bottomed out when entering my driveway and also at a shopping center that I pulled into. Both places do have a "dip" but I am rather surprised at how low this thing sits. I had timbrens installed as well and was just wondering if anyone can tell me if this is normal and what the clearence should be from the ground when my plow is raised.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Crank the T-bars about 5 turns each that will bring the front end up. Who installed the mount? Dealer? Make sure it meets the recommened height setting for the plow. I know with boss plows theres a min. of atleast 15 inches the mount has to be at for everything to work properly.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes it was at a Western dealer but I was nervous when the guy told me their normal installer hurt his back so the back-up guy was doing it. Is it possible that they mounted something wrong or is there really only one way to mount it?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have the detachable receiver on? I dont know the term for them but they look like a ducks beak. They come off for maximum ground clearance.

The stuff in the picture all comes off


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

opps...

Cant re-post pic

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106188


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

the chevys sit low too begin with all the ones i have owned i have installed the ready lift torsion key lift too bring the front end up approx 3 inches with keeping the same ride check them out at ready lift


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

The receivers are off...the problem is when the plow is on and raised. I just want to make sure that I'm not over reacting here. Does anyone have any idea how far the lowest part of the plow frame should be off the ground when in the raised position? I know this varies from truck to truck and plow to plow, but what would be considered acceptable to prevent bottoming out on your typical driveway dips?


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

The best way that I get around bottoming out on driveway dips is to lower the plow onto the driveway as close to the part where it dips as you can go and put it into float. That allows the front end of the truck to raise back up because the plow weight is on the ground now. Proceed to clear the driveway.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

adjust your tbars and that will make you boat float again!!!!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

What you can take the receivers off?

Didn't know that. 

I find that is one flaw from western, the mount is too low. Never had an issue bottoming out with an arctic plow.


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

I put a 9.5 fisher v on my 06 daully utility and man is it heavy. Same problem with it bottoming out al the time. Last year I cranked the tortion bars up and still bottom out. Getting a 2.5 ready lift installed in the front when my new tires come in.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

ultra mount? plow can be assembled at several setting. take it back its most likely not assembled for a chev the side plates and need to be flipped and lifted.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright I have some pics. As you can see, when the plow is in the raised position I have just shy of 3" of clearance. When the blade is down in plowing position, I gain another inch. Is this normal???


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Something isn't right with that. Do you have another western dealer in the area? I'd get a second opinion. Personally I don't know western plows, but I can tell you that isn't right.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

That doesnt look right at all, I know on fords you cut the front airdam to gain more hieght


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

the truck-side mount looks correct, but the plow side linkage which is lower than the mount is incorrect


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

That is to low, everytime you go up hill it will scrape better get it looked at...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

As usual the truck wasn't leveled (nearly leveled) BEFORE the install was done. Pretty common these days...

Put 3-5 turns in the T-bars, throw a set of Timbrens on it, reconfigure the plow side and call it a day.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

B&B you said reconfigure the plow side. Do you also agree with the other posts on here that something isn't installed correctly? OR are you just saying to crank up the T-Bars and that is all you think that is wrong with it? I already have Timbrens installed (same time they put the plow on).


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think th eplow is configured wrong. The mount looks right but the plow seem s to hang under the recievers. I would have the dealer check it when the noraml guy is back.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cti531;1106050 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> B&B you said reconfigure the plow side. Do you also agree with the other posts on here that something isn't installed correctly? OR are you just saying to crank up the T-Bars and that is all you think that is wrong with it? I already have Timbrens installed (same time they put the plow on).


The plow isn't wrong as is, they configured it for the stock height of the truck. Once you raise (the truck) the plow will then be configured incorrectly thus you'll need to change it to restore proper operation.

Also, don't be afraid to throw an extra washer under the Timbren either if needed depending on how high you bring the truck up. This will allow the Timbrens to come into play sooner thus you won't lose all your new ground clearance as the weight is added. One extra washer the same thickness as the ones included with the Timbrens is enough for most height adjustments. Don't forget a little rear ballast as well.

This is how I do all the 01-up GM's and it works well.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

B&B that is great info. Do you know off hand what type of clearance I should expect once it is properly configured? As you can see in the pics, I'm at 3" with the plow in the raised position and 4" with the plow on the ground.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Including adding 500-700 lbs against the tailgate it's good for an easy gain of 2-2 1/2". And if the trucks still equipped with the puny 245's jumping up a little there helps a good deal too and will put you in the receiver clearance range of most other trucks running an Ultra in the same category.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

That is not right. We have about 7inches on our GMC 1/2 tons when they are raised. And we have NO weight on the back end. Even our 1-ton has about 5 inches and thats a v-plow. I would bring it back and tell them to fix it.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info guys. It certainly sounds like there is something not right and it wasn't my imagination. Does anyone happen to have any pictures of one that is properly configured?

Should the lowest point of the plow frame be even with the bottom of the truck side receivers?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

the plow is wrong!!! needs to be reconfigured. my motto is people suck at their jobs. trust no one to do their job correctly. see attached plate config 1 is how a chev should be set .library.westernplows.com/pdf/66897.07_061510.pdf


----------



## dbacon (Nov 1, 2010)

cti531;1105866 said:


> Alright I have some pics. As you can see, when the plow is in the raised position I have just shy of 3" of clearance. When the blade is down in plowing position, I gain another inch. Is this normal???
> 
> View attachment 82504
> 
> ...


Sorry, I think I looked at the pictires from the wrong post. It looks like the configuration plates are pointed down which puts the plow in configuration 3 or 4 for "tall trucks"
I think the installation instructions should be reviewed for this problem. GM's typically require the plow to be built in configuration 1.


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

cti531;1105866 said:


> Alright I have some pics. As you can see, when the plow is in the raised position I have just shy of 3" of clearance. When the blade is down in plowing position, I gain another inch. Is this normal???
> 
> View attachment 82504
> 
> ...


One of my trucks is an 03 2500HD. Had dealer install new blizzard 8100PP in Aug. They said it would be better in a warranty situation if they installed it. When I picked it up I noticed it looked awful low with the plow up. Fast forward to tonight. I aired the tires to 80 psi in the front of the truck( 265's load range E), cranked the t-bars 5 turns, and put about 400lbs in the bed. I measured like you did- to the lowest point of the mount. With the plow on the ground, I have 7.25in. With it up, I have 6.00in. Unless 400 more lbs in the back makes a big difference, looks like that it all I am going to get out of her as it is. Still seems low to me, like I will hit pushing over a curb. From what I can see, the western mount and the blizzard are very similar. So, I think you should be able to achieve the same clearance I got. Also, Timbrens were probably a good idea as I noticed my stock jounce bumpers are mashed into the lower control arms with the plow up.


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, don't mess with your torsion bars.
Something just isn't right.

Get a Dealer's professional opinion


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wanted to take a minute to say thank you to everyone who contributed. I took it back to the dealer and mentioned some of the things you guys said. Sure enough, it was the wrong configuration and they fixed it. Went from having 3" of clearance to just over 6". Thanks again!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Alleluia ! ! !

Some one at that dealer does not know what they are doing......


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Which dealer did you go to. I looked at mine and have the same problem


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Truck Outfitters in Butler. I guess their normal installer was out with an injury. They really are great guys though and did end up fixing it so I certainly can't say anything bad about them. They were in a tough situation at the time and I just so happened to need a plow installed at that very time.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Butler ?? That is just a spit away from me....
I was going to say I heard they took care of their customers...


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah if their normal installer was there I probably would not have had a problem. I guess it was bad timing and cost me some running around but they did fix it in the end and were very appolagetic.

Just curious "The Mayor" did you have yours done at the same place?


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine was done at Chico's. It was the closest one at the time.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow...that is strange that 2 seperate places would have that same issue. Maybe they are hard directions to follow or something. I actually looked at Chico's too and spoke with Mike down there on a couple occasions but ended up getting a little better deal with the guys at Truck Outfitters.


----------



## kenmoore (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys im new here so i hope im not over stepping my bounds. i have seen alot of chevys with low hung plows fixed with over priced torsion key ways from suspension companies out there! So i will tell everyone out there a secret. The key ways out of a 1997 older style f150 will give you a 2.5 to 3" lift with out affecting your ride! they are $22.00 each at the ford dealer ship I hope this will help. Happy plowing .


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

cti531,

Could you post some new pics w/ the adjustments made and please explain what they did to give you the extra space.

Thanks


----------



## kenmoore (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry it took my so long to get back to you. The pork chop or torsion bar keyways are located at the back of the torsion bar where the bolt is that you would adjust. I have done lifts on different vehicles and just know that the 97 f150 keyways will give you the extra couple of inches you are looking for. There are fancier versions on ebay for 75-365 bucks, but it is really unecessary. I have done this exact swap many times and it has always worked. Hope this helps. I can't figure out how to put a picture on here. However I did take a picture of the f150 keyway and would be happy to email it to you if it would help.


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

kenmoore;1122430 said:


> Sorry it took my so long to get back to you. The pork chop or torsion bar keyways are located at the back of the torsion bar where the bolt is that you would adjust. I have done lifts on different vehicles and just know that the 97 f150 keyways will give you the extra couple of inches you are looking for. There are fancier versions on ebay for 75-365 bucks, but it is really unecessary. I have done this exact swap many times and it has always worked. Hope this helps. I can't figure out how to put a picture on here. However I did take a picture of the f150 keyway and would be happy to email it to you if it would help.


Will the F150 keyways give a 99-07 style chevy *3/4 ton HD * 2-3 inches?


----------



## kenmoore (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes it will work the same . I have used 3/4 ton torsion bars on 1/2 ton trucks and the torsion bars are clocked the same hope this helps.


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Install TRUXX and it will solve problem


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

dmcenery

I am actually out of town hunting this week but can post pics next week. I know what everyone is saying about torsion bars and stuff and yes they do all ride low and yes I had Timbrens installed etc. In this case the installer actually installed the plow brackets wrong. There are 4 configurations and they used the wrong one. Basically when they installed it the first time I had only 3 inches of clearence even with the Timbrens installed. Now I have 6 inches. This problem had nothing to do with torsions bars or timbrens but obviously those things certainly do help.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

cti,

I totally understand your point so please share pics upon your return. I was not aware that the mount itself could be configured in various ways.

Thanks


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

I just picked up my 8 foot pro plow from the dealer tonight and have the exact same issue. I have a '07 2500HD GMC with timbrens and my T-bars turned 2 times and only have 3" of clearance. Can't even drive in or back out of my drive.....Something has to be radically wrong with the install, the way the plow bottems out I won't have a sub frame left after the season. Any help would be appreciated, looks to be set-up per westerns configurations.


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

I missed page two of the posts, so I think the answer is the plates are upside down. Go figure I had mine installed at Truck Outfitters in Butler too.


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

After reading this post I went back over to Truck Outfitters (knew the were working late) and exlained the issue and solution, they flipped the mounts and I now have 6" of clearance which will get even better with some counter wieght. I've had multiple plows installed their without issue, so I'm racking this one up to an oops on my install, the guys over there a really good to work with and know their stuff. I believe their actually going to follow-up on all their recent installs to make sure they're correct.


----------

